# Fishing at night - Lure Options?



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All,

As we all know...the sill season is here and the weekends are filling up with staff christmas parties, family gatherings and so on... Thus I have decided to do a bit of fishing wherever I can fit it in :twisted: ...at night.

I've heard that there have been a few squid being caught off the Jetty at Victoria Point (QLD) so I'm heading down there with a few lumo jigs to try my luck, possibly Friday night. Just wondering if anyone has had much luck with lures at night? Was thinking of throwing a few blades in and around the edges but not sure. Recomendations? Or should I set a baited line up for a bit more luck ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I use all my bream lures at night for bream. Same places as during the day.

I do use long pauses occasionally.

Have the confidence it does work.

Cheers,

S


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome! I reckon blades will go well at night, going to give them a good go. Super excited!


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Blades are a good option at night. If the fish can't see them they'll definitely feel the vibration.

The other theory is that anything that is not opaque works better at night or in dirty water. In low visibility at least the fish will see a sillouette. That's the theory anyway.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Blades/snag magnets ! Be familiar with where you are casting. Floating minnows might be less expensive.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Gulp SPs certainly work - there are some that claim to glow - not sure if thats makes any difference.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

solatree said:


> Gulp SPs certainly work - there are some that claim to glow - not sure if thats makes any difference.


Got heaps of Gulp so I'll give them a go for sure  Hopefully won't snag too many blades, fairly sure it'll be nice and sandy. Will find out :lol:


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scented plastics fished slow, but I've also seen quite a few sharks pulled in on that jetty so if you are up for a bit of fun try a baited line too.
Plenty of fisho's been giving the rest of us a bad name around there so make sure you leave the area nice and clean when you leave, although I'm sure you will.
Good luck

GT79


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

nuc chook gulp prawns


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Ryan, like previous writers, I would be looks for an area with plenty of light so a lit jetty or lit bridge or anywhere in the gold coast or a full moon.

I,d probably fish the top of the tide when the little bait fish seem to be pursued by the bigger predators and I'd probably do a very jerky retrieve in and out of the lit water if possible.

Bait at night tends to get eels and sharks.
Agree with gt, lots of complaints about litter on those jetties and red would probably vouch for that.
Is you wanted to get the kayak out the rock walls around manly boat harbor are fairly extensive and fairly well lit.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

When I lived at Sandgate I night lured regularly. I found that the areas away from the street lights were the best for fishing hardbodies at night. I thought the same about lights attracting baitfish and therefore predators, but the lights did not seem to attract the bream or maybe it made them more skittish.

Never used soft plastics at night only minnows.

cheers,

S


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

No worries about the rubbish; "leave only footprints" is how I work. It really revs me up when I see scumbags littering around our fishing holes. Was down at Southport the other weekend and a few rather brickshithouse built gentlemen offloaded all their lunch rubbish and bait bags straight into the seaway. Not looking for a face reconstruction I decided not to say anything  but it left me really disappointed in fellow fisho's.

If I catch a few livies I might throw in a baited line, see what mischief I can get myself into ;-) Can't wait to head out, it better not bloody rain! :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Big bunch of mullet-gut hiding a bloody great hook... really tough gear... fished over snaggy area at high tide... lash youself to a strong post... = huge bream!

Jimbo


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

If you intend to use plastics the glass rattle chambers that are used for large flies are great, thay are sharp at one end and you can just push them into a rigged plastic. Keeps me casting anyway.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok, went down last night and had a cast in...wasn't expecting much on account of the weather.

Caught 2 squid on jigs, 3 small bream on blades and 1 squire (i think)... Was a good Friday night out...until I dropped my phone off the jetty into the drink  Oh well. ahahahahah :lol:


----------

